# i think i sod'd while my battery died...



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i think i sod'd while my battery died, what should i do... Its plugged into the wall... Doing nothing.. i just got it today and i'm uber freak'd


----------



## skylarkpilot (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm have the same problem. I tried to hard reboot the device by holding the power and home button but that did not work. How long should I have to hold power+home for a hard reboot? I tried for about 3 minutes...but nothing.


----------



## xixix (Aug 23, 2011)

Tried hold Home+Power for about 15 seconds, then plug the charger cable in (don't plug into computer). Wait for 5 or more minutes, then try to hold power button for 5 seconds then release to see if anything comes up... and then keep left it charged.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i think i sod'd while my battery died, what should i do... Its plugged into the wall... Doing nothing.. i just got it today and i'm uber freak'd


The CM Team (Dalingrin, as I recall) suggested plugging it into the wall charger for 15 minutes, then press-and-hold-power-plus-home-for-at-least-20-seconds

Something that might be helpful, since our wall charger can be "reset" by twisting it...you might try plugging a phone or some other usb device into the charger to see if it is currently charging anything. If it isn't charging anything, then your touchpad will remain uncharged, and you will probably remain freaked out.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

lane32x said:


> The CM Team (Dalingrin, as I recall) suggested plugging it into the wall charger for 15 minutes, then press-and-hold-power-plus-home-for-at-least-20-seconds
> 
> Something that might be helpful, since our wall charger can be "reset" by twisting it...you might try plugging a phone or some other usb device into the charger to see if it is currently charging anything. If it isn't charging anything, then your touchpad will remain uncharged, and you will probably remain freaked out.


I've been afk... Yeah that works beautifully.. Thanx All


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I've been afk... Yeah that works beautifully.. Thanx All


Hopefully this works for me.. my touchpad has been off for about a day and now I can't get it to boot even hard resetting it.. but I am getting the home button to light up now that its charging so i hope thats good nenews

edit: apparently it was dead as i now have a low battery screen on there lol no idea how it died while being off though


----------



## skylarkpilot (Oct 19, 2011)

mine has been charging for 12+ hours and still nothing. It will not hard reboot and I don't even see a charging light when plugged in. Makes me wonder if this thing is fried. Sure hope not, was loving cmtouchpad.


----------



## madgrizzle (Oct 19, 2011)

Accidentally left mine at work last night and battery died (though was on the touchstone). Still haven't been able to get it to boot even when cabled directly into the power adapter (not via touchstone).

Update: I took the touchpad home and plugged it into the exact charger that came with the Touchpad and within a couple of minutes, it booted back to CM7. I have about 3 other palm chargers from my "Pre" days and it appears that the touchpad charger has the ability to put out more current than the others. Whenever I had plugged in the touchpad to a pre charger, the Touchpad would report (while in Webos) that the charger wasn't capable of delivering adequate current and the touchpad might not charge (it did charge, just very slowly).

Moral: Plug the touchpad in to the charger that came with the touchpad.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah um make sure you're using the charger that came with the TouchPad... Try a different outlet if it doesn't work after a 20 minute charge.


----------



## skylarkpilot (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I have tried...

Power+Home hard reset many times (nothing)
made sure the touchpad power adapter is twisted and locked
left the touchpad plugged in for many hours
tried another USB cable plugged into the touchpad usb power adapter
wiggled and jiggled the micro usb plug

All this and absolutely no signs of life. No charging LED, not even a flicker on the screen. Seems like the charging system is hosed.

Any ideas?
Is contacting HP Support my next step? (hope not)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

skylarkpilot said:


> Well I have tried...
> 
> Power+Home hard reset many times (nothing)
> made sure the touchpad power adapter is twisted and locked
> ...


Let it charge for 20 mins then Hold for a good min home and power ... good luck


----------

